

Older Developers - richeyrw
http://softwarerealities.com/2013/04/24/older-developers/

======
droz
Author doesn't seem to understand why most people go into software
engineering. It's because they are creators not managers.

Employers need to get what motivates their employees and put people in
positions that enable those employees to pursue the things that make them
happy.

And also recognize that what makes their employee's happy may be completely
orthogonal to what makes the employer personally happy.

Passing judgement on those employees that choose to stay in position well into
their 40s and 50s is just childish and shows a lack of perspective.

